# can goats eat holly trees?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

just moved and here there are tons of holly trees. please tell me goats do fine with em! i'm having goat withdraws! :help: ray: anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't know but I hope somebody answers because we have a lot of holly too.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm 
Appears to be on the poisonous list for Fiasco Farms.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They do appear to be. I saw them on a few lists. One thing I have found is goats won't eat things that are bad for them as long as they are well fed. I wouldn't risk leaving them around myself. When we moved to this house there were a few very pretty Rodendran trees. They were sawed off at the base that day. I just don't like the risk being around. We have 3 more of them on the side of the house a spot I never plan to have the goats but they are coming out soon and moving to my sister-in-laws house.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

When I was younger at home we had goats goats and holly trees. They would grab a few leaves here and there but, never really browse on them. They never touched the berries at all.
I would just trim off the bottom branches so that they have to stand up to reach very much and wrap the trunks in chicken wire to protect the bark. If they have enough to eat, I doubt they will mess around with them too much.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

hm... well about half of the trees here are holly... gr... must go plot some more. . . .


----------

